

Ask HN: Is this known Facebook ads hack? - kshilov

If you will create an advertising campaign on Facebook as follows
(here is the sequence that can be reproduced): 
1. Create 10 audiences
2. For each audience create the ad.
3. For each ad upload 6 images.<p>After that during short period of time(several minutes) in Google Analytics(Real-time report), you can see a large number of clicks to 
the site(I had more than 300)
Later in Fb Ads Manager these clicks were not listed. What it is, why it&#x27;s happening?
======
kosigz
The traffic is more than likely caused by Facebook crawling your page before
launching the campaign.

~~~
kshilov
Hm, tested this on real landing page: cost.remoteyoda.com. And saw some leads,
not seem like robots. Buy the way if you upload only one image for an ad, it
doesn't happen.

